# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Những lời chúc ấn tượng ngày lễ Noel

## yeuhanoi

*Ông già Noel đến gõ cửa mỗi nhà và tặng chúng ta món quà vô giá đó là thời gian. Hãy biết trân trọng thời gian chúng ta đang sống và gửi những lời chúc tốt đẹp, chân thành nhất của mình tới những người mà bạn thương yêu trong dịp Noel này.*



1. Tình Yêu, An Bình và Niềm Vui đã đến trên địa cầu trong lễ Giáng Sinh để làm cho bạn hạnh phúc và hân hoan. Chúc cho niềm hạnh phúc tràn ngập cuộc đời bạn.

2. Niềm tin làm mọi thứ trở nên khả thi; Hi vọng làm mọi thứ hoạt động và Tình yêu làm mọi thứ đẹp đẽ. Chúc bạn có cả 3 điều ấy trong mùa Giáng Sinh này.

3. Nếu một sáng mai thức dậy, bạn bỗng thấy mình bị nhét vào một cái bao bố thật to và bị lôi đi... thì đừng hoảng sợ nhé, bởi vì tôi đã xin ông già Noel rằng món quà tôi muốn duy nhất chính là bạn! Merry Christmas.

4. Mùa đông lạnh nhưng rất lãng mạn, nắng của mùa đông yếu nhưng đủ làm ấm trái tim một ai đó. Noel là dịp bạn và những người xung quanh tận hưởng những giây phút ngọt ngào của tình yêu thương. Đừng đóng chặt trái tim mình, hãy mở cửa trái tim để biết rằng giữa mùa đông mình vẫn thấy ấm áp. Chúc các bạn của tôi một mùa giáng sinh vui vẻ.

5. Khi bạn nhận được tin nhắn này thì hãy cười đi nhé, vì ít nhất đâu đó quanh đây có một người mong bạn hạnh phúc, vui vẻ và luôn yêu đời. Khi đọc xong thì đừng ngại ngần mà gửi nó đi, nếu không gửi thì chẳng có điều gì tồi tệ xảy đến với bạn cả nhưng nếu bạn gửi thì sẽ có ai đó ở một đâu đó mỉm cười với bạn. Và đó mới là điều quan trọng...

Và bây giờ, bạn cười trông đáng yêu hơn đấy, đừng chọn vẻ bề ngoài, vì nó là giả dối; đừng chọn vật chất vì nó có thể mất đi; hãy chọn nụ cười nhé bạn của tôi. Mùa đông ấm áp hơn khi có một nụ cười. Merry Xmas!



6. Chúc cho Giáng Sinh này đặc biệt đến nỗi bạn sẽ không bao giờ còn cảm thấy cô đơn nữa và luôn có những người thương yêu bên cạnh.

7. Gửi ông già Noel: "Có lẽ con quá tham lam nhưng ông ơi, con không chỉ ước cho riêng con, con ước cho những người mà con yêu thương nhất!

Hãy tặng người con yêu thương nụ cười khi họ cảm thấy đau buồn để họ không gục ngã... Hãy tặng họ những giọt nước mắt khi vui để lòng biết ơn xuất hiện trong họ... Hãy tặng họ tình thương để họ không vô cảm trước cuộc sống khó khăn của bao người... Tặng họ những ước mơ, những ước mơ đơn giản giúp họ luôn phấn đấu... Tặng họ niềm vui dù chỉ là nhỏ bé...Tặng họ hy vọng dù chỉ là mong manh... Tặng họ những giấc ngủ an lành, sự yên bình sau những ngày mệt mỏi..."



8. Hạnh phúc không phải là bạn được tặng một cây thông to lớn trước nhà, được đi ăn ở những nơi sang trọng, tặng nhau những món quà đắt giá.

Hạnh phúc là khi bạn thấy ấm áp trong cái lạnh của đêm Giáng Sinh, hơi ấm từ bạn bè và người thân mà họ dành tặng cho bạn trong một tấm thiệp, một lời chúc dí dỏm, một buổi đi chơi giản dị nhưng đầy ắp tình cảm. Trong không khí rộn rã của Noel năm nay, chúc mọi người một mùa Giáng Sinh thật an lành và hạnh phúc.

9. Ai đang đọc tin nhắn này là những người rất đặc biệt trong trái tim tôi! Vì thế, hãy tự hào rằng mỗi sáng khi bạn thức dậy vẫn có tôi đang nghĩ đến bạn. Tự tin với chính mình rằng dù bạn không cao thì vẫn có tôi đang ngước nhìn bạn! Tôi đủ tự tin để nói cho bạn biết bạn quan trọng và hoàn hảo trong mắt tôi thế nào. Chúc bạn một mùa Noel vui vẻ và ấm áp.

10. Chúc mọi người thân yêu bên cạnh tôi một mùa Giáng sinh vui vẻ, may mắn và an lành. Chúc cho tất cả mọi người trên thế giới này luôn hạnh phúc, chúc cho những em nhỏ không có mái ấm gia đình ấm áp hơn, chúc cho những người già bách niên giai lão, chúc cho mọi điều luôn tốt đẹp nhất. Chúc anh luôn yêu em như vậy. Tôi nguyện cầu mọi điều an lành may mắn đến những người thân yêu của tôi.



11. Hồng ân Thiên Chúa đang trải khắp trong lòng mỗi chúng ta, đêm nay là đêm an lành và hạnh phúc nhất mà Chúa dành cho con người, vậy toàn thể địa cầu hãy hân hoan reo mừng để lãnh nhận ơn phúc này nhé!

12. Bạn có biết hôm nay - 24/12 - "cả thế giới" rộn ràng đón chào Noel và chúc mừng sinh nhật bạn không? Bạn là người hạnh phúc nhất nhé vì được vui niềm vui nhân đôi. Chúc bạn luôn hạnh phúc, may mắn, thành đạt và vạn sự như ý (dành cho những người có ngày sinh nhật trùng ngày Giáng sinh).

13. Thế giới đã sinh ra chúng ta, ban cho chúng ta mỗi người một sứ mệnh, một nhiệm vụ thiêng liêng. Ông già Noel đến gõ cửa mỗi nhà và tặng chúng ta món quà vô giá đó là thời gian.

Hãy trân trọng yêu thương bố mẹ, gia đình bạn bè và nhân loại. Hãy để môi trường sống của chúng ta luôn có nhưng niềm vui, hạnh phúc và tràn đầy tiếng cười. Các bạn hỡi, hãy giúp những em nhỏ mồ côi, trẻ nhỏ khiếm thị, những người khó khăn để chúng ta luôn có những niềm vui trong cuộc sống. Tôi yêu cuộc sống này. Giáng sinh an lành và hạnh phúc!

14. Tôi cầu Chúa cho tôi hoa, Chúa đã cho tôi một vườn hoa. Tôi cầu Chúa cho tôi một cái cây, Chúa đã cho tôi cả một khu rừng. Tôi cầu Chúa cho tôi một người bạn, và Chúa đã mang bạn đến với tôi.

Giáng Sinh này,tôi xin Chúa cho tôi gửi những điều cầu chúc tốt đẹp nhất đến bạn, người đã luôn bên tôi trong những lúc tôi cần một bờ vai để dựa,một bàn tay để nắm, và một trái tim để thấu hiểu và cảm thông... Cùng nhau đi hết mọi mùa Giáng Sinh nhé!

15. Noel lạnh, nhưng sao lạnh bằng khi không có em. Mùa hè ấm, nhưng sao ấm bằng khi được bên em. Nửa vòng Trái Đất xa, nhưng vẫn có chuyến bay đến, một vòng Trái Đất khi bên em, chẳng có đường bay nào khi em quay lưng lại. Nhưng anh biết chắc, chúng ta luôn hướng về nhau. Chúc em Giáng sinh vui vẻ.

16. Giáng sinh lại về. Chúc cho ai đó được hạnh phúc bên nửa yêu thương! Chúc cho ai đó còn cô đơn sẽ tìm thấy một bờ vai chia sẽ! Chúc cho ai đó sẽ tìm lại được nhau sau những tháng ngày xa cách!

Chúc cho ngày Giáng sinh tràn đầy niềm vui; hạnh phúc vừa đủ và bình yên thật nhiều! Không chỉ là nụ cười mà đôi khi những giọt nước mắt cũng là niềm hạnh phúc; không có tình yêu nào là vĩnh cửu, chỉ có những giây phút vĩnh cửu của tình yêu. Chúc cho ai đó sẽ giữ được những giây phút ấy suốt cả cuộc đời! Merry Xmas!

17. Nếu ông già noel có thật - như truyền thuyết vẫn nói và những nguyện cầu đêm giáng sinh đều thành hiện thực, thì ước gì em được là hơi ấm bao quanh anh giữa mùa đông lạnh giá... Là luồng khí mát ôm lấy anh giữa mùa hè rực nắng... Là làn gió nhẹ vờn tóc anh giữa mùa thu dịu dàng... Là cơn mưa bụi khẽ hôn lên má anh mỗi khi xuân về... Bởi điều em mong muốn nhất là anh được hạnh phúc, bình yên.

18. Ấm áp không phải khi ngồi bên đống lửa, mà là bên cạnh người bạn thương yêu.
- Ấm áp không phải khi bạn đội chiếc mũ len, mà là khi đầu bạn dựa vào một bờ vai tin cậy.
- Ấm áp không phải khi bạn dùng hai tay xuýt xoa, mà là khi tay ai kia khẽ nắm lấy bàn tay bạn.
- Ấm áp không phải khi bạn nói “ấm quá”, mà là khi có người thì thầm với bạn: “Có lạnh không?”.
- Ấm áp chưa hẳn là khi bạn ôm ai đó thật chặt, mà là khi ai đó khoác vai bạn thật khẽ.

Và ấm áp là khi mùa thu qua, cái lạnh ùa về, có một ai đó khẽ thì thầm vào tai bạn: “Chúc bạn một Mùa Noel hạnh phúc!"

----------

